# Hunting/bush knife



## SpitfireV (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello guys, I was wondering if you could help me out. I'm looking for a good knife to use for hunting and general things you might do in the bush.  

What I'm looking for is: 

-Folding.
-Around 250USD or less but I could go a bit higher. 
-International support for a warranty would be nice. 
-Decent size but not a Rambo spearhead kinda thing. 

I'm a bit lost when it comes to knives- well that's an understatement, I've got no real idea. So any help will be rewarded with a "drink beer for free for one night" voucher, redeemable within New Zealand unless I get flown to your location as a VIP


----------



## QC (Feb 2, 2010)

For the price of a round trip ticket it might be worth it. I drink a lot...:cool:

http://www.legear.com.au/knives-australia-military-police-s/35.htm 

This site isn't bad for all types of gear. Perhaps others can get into the finer points of knives...Troll were are you?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive got a Gerber Applegate combat folder you can have sitting in a drawer, should do the damage.  Its the USA one so it shouldnt be pot steel.

Not really my first choice for a camp type knife though.  Youmight want to go to a hunting and fishing store and look at the Swvord series.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 2, 2010)

Honestly, if you can ditch the folding requirement anything on www.chrisreeve.com especially anything Harsey's worked with/on.... is worth the dough, and a fixed blade is much more so a "bush" knife than a folder.

X_SF_Med knows I'm partial to the Pacific... he about had to pry that sucker out of my hand... lol


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> a fixed blade is much more so a "bush" knife than a folder.


 
X2.

Get a fixed blade. 
If you just want a good old knock about bush knife get a KBAR.
Cheap and reliable.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 2, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> Honestly, if you can ditch the folding requirement anything on www.chrisreeve.com especially anything Harsey's worked with/on.... is worth the dough, and a fixed blade is much more so a "bush" knife than a folder.
> 
> X_SF_Med knows I'm partial to the Pacific... he about had to pry that sucker out of my hand... lol


 
Those are excellent choices.



pardus said:


> X2.
> 
> Get a fixed blade.
> If you just want a good old knock about bush knife get a KBAR.
> Cheap and reliable.


 
That is a good inexpensive (not cheap :)) alternative.  

In the Bush, I also carry a tool knife.   My first was a Swiss Army,  IMHO more important and used more than an "bush knife".      The new multi-tools are great too.   One problem is that there are so many choices.  Just don't buy shoddy workmanship.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok...  I have to chime in... (Surprise! It's about knives)

A good fixed blade and a good folder are really needed for the field.
Inexpensive and really good fixed blade would be the new LHR (Larson/Harsey/Reeve) from Gerber ~150 USD or if you want to spend about 2x plus a little the Pacific or the Green Beret from Harsey/Reeve.  There are a ton of good (not great) medium priced fixed blade knives - look through Tactical Knives magazine.  The new KBars are pretty good.

Folders... there are way too many to count...  My favorite is the Chris Reeve Sebenza - a bit out of the price range you mentioned.  A Gerber Bolt Action, a Spyderco, a CRKT, or a kershaw Tactical Folder would work.

Learn how to care for your knives -   including sharpening in the field and at home.

Knives are tools, you get what you pay for, as long as you have done your research.  It's got to fit your hand and do the job you want it to do, and no knife does everything, but some come pretty close...

Hope this helped a little, at least.


----------



## Manolito (Feb 2, 2010)

I can only speak to hunting and fishing. I think Benchmade makes a good reasonably priced folder, I prefer the partially serated blade. I carry a small pen knife for small work like slivers and blisters.I carry a non folder on a belt and it depends on what I  am doing. If it is trout cleaning a large knife doesn't do well. If I am Deer hunting the knife has to be able to cape the animal and cut big catlage. Like weapons some do a lot in a pinch but each has a niche it fills. As stated earlier the care of a knife is as important as the selection. If you are going to use a large knife for cutting kindling and chopping the degree or angle of the blade is very important so it won't roll over. 
Bill


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm kind of partial to a Canadian favourite, they also make our jump/survival knives; http://www.grohmannknives.com/.  I personally carry this one when I'm in the bush http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r100s.html and I have multiple folders, it just depends on which one I pick up that day.  They have a wide variety of them on there and for different uses, including kitchen knives.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 2, 2010)

Why the preference for a folder?

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

I peronally carry a cheap Gerber folder for daily stuff.

Filed gear is a gerber (Army issue) multi tool and I made my own fixed blade (6 inch). 

As for a cheap knife that is a great work knife, I do like the USMC issue KBAR.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> Why the preference for a folder?
> 
> LL


 
Probably so he can hide it in his front pocket... a banana will just fall apart and leave a wet spot... ;)  LOL


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2010)

gdamadg said:


> Probably so he can hide it in his front pocket... a banana will just fall apart and leave a wet spot... ;)  LOL


 
That doesn't make any sense........ the wet spot never bothered him in the past


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

pardus said:


> That doesn't make any sense........ the wet spot never bothered him in the past



That was the wet spot on his shirt from wiping off his chin... totally different.  :bleh:


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2010)

gdamadg said:


> That was the wet spot on his shirt from wiping off his chin... totally different.  :bleh:


 
Oh right, my mistake


----------



## American-n-NZ (Feb 2, 2010)

Are Kiwi's allowed to have knives? I thought they had to have special traning in Australia first? "Snake, kill it!" "ooops, one less kiwi" "next"

I always carry a simple Gerber folding, with the dual edge, but I can't say that I would ever go hunting with it. maybe after one of the kiwi (birds), but they come out after my bedtime.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 2, 2010)

Except for Pardus' and the Northern Yeti's last few, fucking homos, always thinking about sperm on men's chins.  

LL I don't always wear a belt in the bush, just wear track pants or shorts so I wanted something I could have just popped in my pocket...and not to replace any bananas! I've reassessed that now though. 

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm going to sit down and investigate the options today. I carry a Wave with me all the time anyway so I was looking for something a bit bigger to chop shit and maybe skin the odd animal.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 2, 2010)

You looking for a knife that big, be it folder or not, I'd not want it stuck in a pocket, too easy to lose.  I'd look at changing your clothing choices to accomodate a sheath or belt clip or some way to secure the knife a bit better to your body.  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2010)

Spit-
Think about this one - i know the guy that designed it, it's a very good knife, at a very reasonable price.

Blade-Tech ULU:
http://www.blade-tech.com/ULU-Black-pr-1098.html#product_images


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have had a Gerber Kiowa for about 5 years now, hands down the best folder I have had. It replaced a Bench made that I had for about 6 months before that. I think I spent around $50-$60 but they are selling at the PX for $39, for the price I don't think it can be beat. I have put mine through hell to include a deployment to Iraq.

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/s...ch=eqCATE CODEdatarq=gb&eqKEYWORDdatarq=kiowa


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 2, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Spit-
> Think about this one - i know the guy that designed it, it's a very good knife, at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Blade-Tech ULU:
> http://www.blade-tech.com/ULU-Black-pr-1098.html#product_images



I like that!  Nifty idea for making a folding ulu...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 2, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Spit-
> i know the guy that designed it, it's a very good knife, at a very reasonable price.



I doubt there is anyone in the knife industry you dont know 

Spit, only homos wear trackpants in the bush, get some trou you can use a belt with mate.


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 3, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> I like that!  Nifty idea for making a folding ulu...


 
I love that knife! Dam I need to get a couple of those.


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 3, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Hello guys, I was wondering if you could help me out. I'm looking for a good knife to use for hunting and general things you might do in the bush.
> 
> What I'm looking for is:
> 
> ...


 
I have had this one for several years and it is still sharp as hell. I sharpen it from time to time but I love it. I think it fits from what you have said.

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=99&brand=kershaw


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2010)

Voodoo said:


> I love that knife! Dam I need to get a couple of those.


 
Blade out (normal knife position) Mikey's ULU is a chopping monster.  Set up as an ulu, it'll dice veggies, or clean an animal skin really well...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2010)

Voodoo said:


> I have had this one for several years and it is still sharp as hell. I sharpen it from time to time but I love it. I think it fits from what you have said.
> 
> http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=99&brand=kershaw




Y'know, a Kken Onion design is pretty distinctive...  I had to go to the website to make sure, but , yup, it's an Onion...


----------



## JBS (Feb 3, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Spit-
> Think about this one - i know the guy that designed it, it's a very good knife, at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Blade-Tech ULU:
> http://www.blade-tech.com/ULU-Black-pr-1098.html#product_images



Wow! That's an awesome tool!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 4, 2010)

Voodoo said:


> I have had this one for several years and it is still sharp as hell. I sharpen it from time to time but I love it. I think it fits from what you have said.
> 
> http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=99&brand=kershaw




I have that knife in my gun bag as I type this post.  For the money it hasn't broke yet and keeps a decent edge.


----------

